
Doing RFS#9 at Google TV Hackathon  DAy 3 - axsar

======
axsar
So my friend is a producer & manager in Hollywood.

He thinks Hollywood model is broken. He has access to content. Yet he can't
get it on the tv or movie screens because there are like a dozen people who
control that.

In many ways - we agree with Paul: ycombinator.com/rfs9.html Technology has
made movie making extremely cheap. Distribution is the real problem to be
solved.

We want to make an Independent movie and tv channel app (& later platform)
both on Google and Apple TV. Make quality unique content from independent or
small/medium size movie studios available for the resulting TV/Movie channel
app.

Thru these TV app platforms we are able to launch an equivalent to an
independent content network (note: the content can be hosted anywhere). Take
out some of the control they have. This weekend making v1.0 at:
<http://www.svandroid.org/events/51143042/>

------
subendu12345
Check this offshoring and Outsourcing Blog -
[http://shubhmindfire.wordpress.com/category/Outsourcing-
Myth...](http://shubhmindfire.wordpress.com/category/Outsourcing-Myths/)

------
ugobe1
my vote + 10 points for great idea.

------
subendu12345
Hi Man!

